# [ASK] Help me please,



## Hendrikus (Jul 9, 2012)

hello every body,

i found this frame, from barn , and far away from my home,

whether some one know about this brand , when this made ,
but the character its very military bicycle ,

at the headset write "Brampton Made in England"
at the fork "A & P CM made in england "
and the number seri is 35921




















thanks all


----------



## Hendrikus (Jul 9, 2012)

*more photos*



















more photos


----------



## Hendrikus (Jul 9, 2012)

*more photos detail*


----------



## eadie (Jul 10, 2012)

a+p = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accles_&_Pollock
brampton was a maker of bearing races, (headsets, bottom brackets etc)
millitary bicycles dont commonly have chainguards, but it is a wonderful looking frame!


----------



## Hendrikus (Jul 11, 2012)

eadie said:


> a+p = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accles_&_Pollock
> brampton was a maker of bearing races, (headsets, bottom brackets etc)
> millitary bicycles dont commonly have chainguards, but it is a wonderful looking frame!




hello sir eadie, 
the chainguards its not original ,sir not for this bike,
hehehehe

are you know about this bicycle .sir ? and have some detail information,
about this frame sir ? 

thanks 
best regards
hendrikus


----------



## eadie (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry mate, i have no informatioln on this frame, i have a number of frames i cannot determine for myself. it is a lovely frame, and i hope you can find out more!


----------



## Hendrikus (Jul 11, 2012)

ok sir,
ehehhehe

thanks


----------

